# A visit to see one of the following...



## BluebearL (May 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am trying to decide which peppy I would like to move into my island so if you have one of the following living on yours I’d love to visit to see if I like their design! Tipping 10 000 bells!

would like to see:
-puddles
-agent S
-merry
-a cute peppy you’d recommend


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 9, 2020)

Rosie's a very popular and conventionally cute peppy most people seem to like.


----------



## Astro0 (May 9, 2020)

I have Agent S, Tutu and Bluebear, all cute peppies that you're welcome to visit if you'd like!


----------



## grah (May 9, 2020)

Cheri is an amazing peppy. Feel free to visit her


----------



## jo_electric (May 9, 2020)

I have Puddles and Apple. They’re both adorable.

Edit: Oh and I also have Victoria. She has a tiny horse race track in her house.


----------



## AppleCat (May 9, 2020)

I have Rosie and Flora


----------



## Maris82084 (May 9, 2020)

I have Bianca, she is my favorite, and so sweet


----------



## fairyring (May 9, 2020)

i have bunnie ♡


----------



## Kiara12 (May 9, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Hello everyone! I am trying to decide which peppy I would like to move into my island so if you have one of the following living on yours I’d love to visit to see if I like their design! Tipping 10 000 bells!
> 
> would like to see:
> -puddles
> ...


I love Bianca and Bella, I have them both and think they are adorable


----------



## Chenny (May 9, 2020)

Hey there! I have Merry and she has stolen my heart lol. Her voice is higher pitched than those of other peppy villagers, which makes her a little more unique too. I’d be stoked if you came to visit her  I also have Bangle and Winnie who are also peppy! Bangle is a brown tiger with a sweet face, and I honestly feel like she doesn’t get enough love lol. Send me a pm if interested!


----------



## shirocha (May 9, 2020)

I have Merry and Wendy! ^^


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 9, 2020)

I have Nibbles, she's very sweet.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 9, 2020)

i have merry and ruby! rubys an unconventional peppy but shes got my heart nonetheless!


----------



## Alyx (May 10, 2020)

I have Felicity and Carmen, if you'd like to come see them. They're suuuper cute and I love them so much!


----------

